# 3 Down not Hard Boiled.



## goody (20 Mar 2016)

Anyone else doing the 3 Down? I fancy doing another Audax the last being PBP. Did the Hard Boiled last year really enjoyed the ride but not done the 3 Down and would prefer a 06:00 start rather than 02:00.
Any insights to the ride?


----------



## jefmcg (20 Mar 2016)

I did it last year, as part of my aborted attempt to qualify for PBP. It's a pretty good ride, reasonably flat but there was quite a head wind for more that half the distance. 

Though there were a couple of sit down controls, my memory is of garage forecourts. Turn around in the new forest is lovely. I don't think I had been there before, so the wild donkeys, horses and goats were a thrill.

The finish must have been brilliant, but as I arrived 2 minutes to the deadline, I didn't get to sample the curry. 

My full ride report is at the other place https://yacf.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=68957.msg1841487#msg1841487


----------



## goody (22 Mar 2016)

Cheers jefmcg I think I'll give it a go. I've had it too easy the last 3 months or so feel a bit of self flagellation is needed (although not as much as the hard boiled would provide).


----------



## goody (30 Mar 2016)

Put an entry in. Sounds like a nice ride.


----------

